# LENOX Contest And Give Away - Everyone Gets A FREE Speed Slot Hole Saw



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I dont know what size it was either. Its been a while since I filled out that form and nothing


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Guys,

As you know we are giving away 4 tool bags with an assortment of LENOX® branded product worth $500. Well, we did a drawling and picked the first 2 winners today. We will pick the next two at the end of the contest.

*Congrats *to* Matthew Falzarano* and *Steve Gregory*. They each won a tool bag.

Keep spreading the word about this contest. Remember, everyone gets a free hole saw!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

How did we get on the list for the bag giveaway??? beside what ever size hole saw ya get and when ever it comes the best part it was FREE and worht the brown bag surprise..


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Two parts to this. One, everyone gets a free hole saw. Two, when you request a free hole saw you get entered into a contest for the $500 tool bag. One form does both entries. 
We will pick two more winners at the end.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I registered for mine yesterday.
The only thing I like better than getting new tools is getting FREE new tools.:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

or you can just pick me now:shifty:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

SAW.co said:


> I registered for mine yesterday.
> The only thing I like better than getting new tools is getting FREE new tools.:clap:


You should see yours late in December.:whistling


Please don't ban me Nathan!:laughing:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Warren said:


> You should see yours late in December.:whistling
> 
> 
> Please don't ban me Nathan!:laughing:


Late Dec. Perfect, I will have a good reason to buy myself a complete set for christmas.:laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Quick update on timeline. I guess we gave them a big batch of names about a week ago and it's going to take them 6 weeks from the time they get the names to get them out. They are trying to get them out sooner though. 
Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Hey Guys,
> *Congrats *to* Matthew Falzarano* and *Steve Gregory*. They each won a tool bag.


OK:blink: Who are these guys:blink:Are they on this board:blink: Like what are there usernames:blink::blink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OK:blink: Who are these guys:blink:Are they on this board:blink: Like what are there usernames:blink::blink:


:laughing:Yeah! Hey DWB you step on their toes and I will poke them in the eyes and we will take their loot!:laughing::bangin:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OK:blink: Who are these guys:blink:Are they on this board:blink: Like what are there usernames:blink::blink:


Very funny Steve. ....:laughing:

-Paul


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OK:blink: Who are these guys:blink:Are they on this board:blink: Like what are there usernames:blink::blink:


:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dirtywhiteboy View Post
OK Who are these guysAre they on this board Like what are there usernames


Sir Mixalot said:


> Very funny Steve. ....:laughing:
> -Paul


 Oh I see top secret :shifty:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

The entry form didn't have the username listed (although you were required to be signed in to submit an entry. So, I'm not sure what username they are attached to to be honest. sorry.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Got mine in the mail this morning.....now off to find something to drill:thumbsup:

Thanks Nathan:thumbup:


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I have also gotten mine. Thanks


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

What size did you receive?


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Me to. I got a 2". Needs an arbor, so i guess i have to go tool shopping!


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Got mine today also 2" and a coupon inside for a purchase and get free saber saw blades. Good deal.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ohhhhh man I wonder if they put on a slow boat:blink:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Even I got mine yesterday...Canada Post didn't fail me and I got my free 'Froot Loops' t-shirt too for eating 2 full boxes of cereal


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Got mine today! Thanks.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

mail man dropped me a gift today. Also BTW they have a facebook page as well. I went over and told them thanks for my bit thru the CT network.:whistling:whistling


I got a hole bit and a box of other goodies as well from them. Will try and take pictures and post the other stuff.......:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JerLinde (Apr 19, 2011)

nm found it!


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i used my bit today to give it a test run through scrap 3/4 CDX... holy crap did it cut like a hot sawzall through butter!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey guys,

The contest is now over and we will be doing a drawling soon to pick the last 2 winners. 

I also wanted to let people know that we are going to leave the hole saw request form open for a while longer in case there are a few of you who haven't requested one yet. If you fill it out you will get a free hole saw in the mail.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

psstt...Angus...whats a drawling?:001_huh:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That's what people in Texas do, ya dingbat. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ahhh....


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

If you get a chance review your hole saw and add it to your tool box: http://www.contractortalk.com/reviews/speed-slot-hole-saw-lenox


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ohhhhh man I wonder if they put on a slow boat:blink:


LaLaLa No slow boat for me:clap: Just went to check the po box and:thumbsup:


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I want your postman, i never get beer!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

still waiting for both of mine,, both through here and finehomebuilding



as for teh beer, good god they even chilled it for you:thumbsup:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Got mine yesterday too


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

got it! Im glad it came before I moved in two weeks.


----------



## footballfan (Mar 6, 2011)

got mien today also :thumbsup: i was hoping it came with the arbor bit as well :whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

just opened up mine, now for some stuff coming from bosch:thumbsup:

thanks lennox and joe the pro


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> just opened up mine, now for some stuff coming from bosch:thumbsup:
> 
> thanks lennox and joe the pro


Isn't it amazing what the Customs does going through Quebec :laughing::laughing:


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

In the mailbox today. I love free tools.


----------



## Premier_929 (Dec 30, 2010)

:thumbup:Got my 2" hole saw today...


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Got mine in the mail this week as well...will be sure to try it out this coming week!:thumbup:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Write a review once you use it: http://www.contractortalk.com/reviews/speed-slot-hole-saw-lenox


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

I filled out a survey and wasted my time. Never even got the sawzall blade to try. Won't be wasting my time here. :whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

DarrenB said:


> I filled out a survey and wasted my time. Never even got the sawzall blade to try. Won't be wasting my time here. :whistling


Read a couple post's above yours. They are still showing up. Maybe yours is still in route. 

-Paul


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Read a couple post's above yours. They are still showing up. Maybe yours is still in route.
> 
> -Paul


I got mine already


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

DarrenB said:


> I filled out a survey and wasted my time. Never even got the sawzall blade to try. Won't be wasting my time here. :whistling


If I recall correctly, you're referring to a totally different promotion from this one. I participated in that and did get the sawzall blade. It cost me nothing more than a moment of my time, and I haven't been spammed as a result.

IMO, Lenox is doing things right in this respect. And to tell the truth, I liked their products even before they began doing the giveaway promotions.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tin,, I got mine alreadyand I'm half way to Japan


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I never saw this, just put in my info. I hope I still get one!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WildWill said:


> I never saw this, just put in my info. I hope I still get one!


Pays to visit CT often :clap:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

got mine a week or so ago also. Was wanting to get on CT to see if everyone was getting theirs.


----------



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

Got mine last week


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

My hole saw arrived today! I will test it tomorrow! Thanks Lenox and CT.
Chad


----------



## blast4cash (Jan 27, 2010)

got mine last week thanks lenox and nathan


----------



## bcf (Mar 20, 2006)

I never got the sawzall blade, but the hole saw showed up in the mail last week. Thanks Nathan and Lenox.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Got mine a couple of days ago. Now if I can only find where I put all my arbors. :whistling


----------



## 74craig (Dec 28, 2010)

Got mine last week.Thanx Nathan and Lenox!!:thumbup:


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

Got mine last Friday:thumbsup: Thanks Nathan and Lenox !


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

STIL WAITING:sad:


----------

